
Largest Rube Goldberg machine ever built successfully triggered (412 steps) - futureguy
http://newatlas.com/worlds-largest-rube-goldberg-machine-latvia/46849/
======
schoen
This should probably use the original source at
[http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/2016/12/worlds-
larg...](http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/2016/12/worlds-largest-rube-
goldberg-machine-lights-up-christmas-tree-for-latvian-town) (cited by this
article itself, which didn't seem to me to add much).

What a great achievement!

